# Suche bestimmtes Online Game



## Ragnot (7. September 2016)

Hey leutz

ich suche ein bestimmtes online game aber ich finde es einfach nicht mehr wieder ich versuche es so gut wie möglich zu beschreiben also man muss in dem spiel türme aufbauen um kleine dinosaurier zu töten weil die dinos laufen bestimmte wege in den verschiedenen lvln und man kann sie halt mit den türmen aufhalten das sie nicht in dein dorf kommen weil wenn sie das schaffen werden dir punkte abgezogen und wenn 10 dinos oder so reingelaufen sind hat man verloren. hat irgend jemand eine ahnung um welches spiel es sich handelt ? ps. am anfang hat man ein bißchen start knochen um sich 1-2 türme zu bauen und dann bekommt man mehr wenn man dinos tötet


----------



## Ash1983 (7. September 2016)

Klingt ein wenig wie 'Kingdom Rush', aber koennte auch jedes andere Tower-Defense-Spiel sein.

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## Ragnot (7. September 2016)

also kingdom rush ist es nicht aber es kommt dem sehr nahe bloß mehr steinzeit und mit dinosauriern


----------



## Desrupt0r (7. September 2016)

Dino Assault?


----------



## Ragnot (7. September 2016)

ash1983 ich hab es durch dich gefunden  es heißt Day D: Tower Rush weil hab mal nach tower defense spielen google gefragt und hab auf bilder geschaltet und tada da kam mir doch ein bild bekannt vor


----------



## Ragnot (7. September 2016)

aber danke leutz jetzt hab ich wieder mein game für die arbeit  ps. sry doppelpost


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

404 Grammar not found.


----------

